# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  الفرق بين الجمهور والجماهير/الكثير والأكثر/الصحيح والاصح

## أبو ناصر المدني

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*الحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه ، أما بعد :*
*فقد سئل الشيخ الدكتور سليمان بن سليم الله الرحيلي - حفظه الله - بعد إحدى الدروس :*
*يقول السائل : ترد علينا كلمة (الجمهور) في كتب الفقه والأصول ، فما هو معناها ؟ وما ضابط الجمهور ؟*

*فأجاب :*
*نعم ، ترد كلمة (الجمهور) ، وترد كلمة (الجماهير) ، وترد كلمة (كثير) ، وترد كلمة (الأكثر) ،* 
*فإذا ورد كلمة (الجماهير) فمعنى ذلك أن المخالفين قلة ، يعني أن القول المخالف يكاد يكون شاذًا ،* 
*أما (الجمهور) فالمقصود بهم إذا أُطلقوا : هم الأكثر ، يعني يكون القائل بهذا القول أكثر من القائلين بضده ، فيُقال : الجمهور على كذا ، مثلا نأتي فنقول : طواف الوداع على الحاج واجب عند الجمهور ، لماذا ؟ لأن القائلين بالوجوب هم الحنفية والشافعية والحنابلة ، والذين خالفوا فقالوا : "إنه سنة " أقل ، لأنهم المالكية والشافعي في قول وأحمد في رواية ، فالأكثر يقول بالوجوب ، هنا نقول : الجمهور على القول بالوجوب ،* 
*وعندما يُقال : (الأكثر) و (الكثير) ، فـ(الأكثر) مثل قولنا (الجماهير) ، و(الكثير) مثل قولنا (جمهور) ،* 
*طيب نجد أحيانًا في الكتب أنهم يقولون : (الأصح) ، ويقولون : (الصحيح) ، في كتب الفقه ، معنى (الأصح) أن القول الذي يقابله صحيح ، لكن هذا أصح منه ، وإذا قيل (صحيح) فمعنى ذلك أن القول الذي يقابله ضعيف .** أ.هـ.*

*من شرح الأصول الثلاثة في درسه في المسجد النبوي في موسم حج 1429-1430 هـ .*
*للاستماع إلى الفتوى عند الدقيقة 14 من هذا الجزء من شرح ثلاثة الاصول،*
http://www.4shared.com/file/115491046/fe3ebc59/21_.html

----------


## محب السنة الشامي

جزيت خيرا اخي المبارك  على هذه الافادة  في معرفة الفروق اللغوية الشرعية 
التي من شانها توضيح المطلوب من المصطلحات

----------


## أبو زياد النوبي

جزيت خيرا أخي الفاضل 
هل من الممكن أن توافينا بترجمة للشيخ بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو ناصر المدني

> جزيت خيرا اخي المبارك على هذه الافادة في معرفة الفروق اللغوية الشرعية 
> التي من شانها توضيح المطلوب من المصطلحات


وإياك ، وأشكر لك الإطلالة الكريمة .

----------

